# Some HT Ambiance Upgrades



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Over the past few weeks I have been buying some new posters for my HT, have finally gotten them framed and hung. Nothing special, just some movies and artists I like. Might point out that the Pantages Theater poster is from Larry grossman, who has done an entire series of old movie palaces. I thought the _Casablanca_ poster of all the Hollywood stars was fun ("Everybody Comes to Rick's")

Thanks for looking,

Jim


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

All these "views," but no comments? Are we likin' or hatin'?

Jim


----------



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm liking!!!


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I love the old theater picture!  Very cool


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks! The Larry Grossman theater pics are really cool. You can find many of them at online poster or art stores, on eBay and expensive original prints at Larry's web site. He also does old cars at gas stations and other settings.

Came across the one below the other day:










Love the art noveau flourishes.

Jim


----------



## Mike Ronesia (Dec 4, 2008)

The posters in and of them selfs are fine. How they look in your room and make your room look is hard to tell as they are closeups. I would like to see some wider angle shots to see how they affect the "HT Ambiance".


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Mike Ronesia said:


> The posters in and of them selfs are fine. How they look in your room and make your room look is hard to tell as they are closeups. I would like to see some wider angle shots to see how they affect the "HT Ambiance".


As soon as I get the room back in order, I'll post up pics of the whole thing. 

Jim


----------



## GeerGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

I like the Lava Lamp


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

GeerGuy said:


> I like the Lava Lamp


Doesn't everyone have a Lava Lamp in their home theater????????

Not Pictured: the "Plasma Lamp" that throws colored lightning bolts to the sound of the music.

Jim


----------



## GeerGuy (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm too concerned about the best video quality to allow such "toys" in my HT...I cover power LEDs to cut down on the stray light, but for listening to music they would be sweet.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Even though it's taken awhile, I have finally ordered a new HDTV: an LG 55lw5600. Not here yet, but I'm hoping before Christmas. Had to re-do my system stands, etc with a new one and move all my hardware, but it's coming along; just waiting on the TV. Will post some pics when I get it all installed. The room is not a "from scratch" home theater; paneled in original old barn siding, with lots of primitive tools and guns and old timey posters and signs mixed throughout. So, it's not in any way a "theater," but just a place to watch and listen, surrounded by decor that recalls simpler times. I like the contrast between old and new technology.

Stand:









Jim


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, here are some pics after I hung the new TV and did some other room mods. Still trying to de-clutter, but it's basically done in the equipment nook.






















Jim


----------



## soup3184 (Nov 7, 2010)

I like seeing the equipment. I know that a lot of people like to hide their gear for a clean look, but I've always liked looking at AV equipment. I like the flintlock rifle (or percussion cap). Not something you normally see in a home theater.


----------



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

soup3184 said:


> I like seeing the equipment. I know that a lot of people like to hide their gear for a clean look, but I've always liked looking at AV equipment. I like the flintlock rifle (or percussion cap). Not something you normally see in a home theater.


Thanks for the comments. And yes, I like to see the equipment, too. Not to knock any of the theaters modeled on movie Theaters, but I was stuck with this room, and enjoy surrounding myself with objects that are "masculine," and nostalgic. Old tools, old movies, antique objects are all very comfortable to me. I'm still tweaking this room and will eventually put the fianl result in a new post.

The flintlock rifle is a "Tennessee Mountain Poorboy" style that I built from a kit. Took a six point buck with it many moons ago.

Jim


----------



## bawward (Feb 2, 2012)

1st - Very cool room. 
2nd - Very cool guns
3rd - I love the exposed AV, especially in the clean look that you've got going on. 

What kind of material (anything I'm not seeing already) is involved with the walls? 

Oh, I also like the jug by the front/R, very cool!


----------

